# Work Your Fingers to the Bone



## BrentWin (Jun 29, 2014)

What do you get?............bony fingers.

I had a day to myself today, so I made calls until my hands got to sore to go anymore. 7 duck, 5 goose, 4 turkey pots and strikers. Time to take a shower and hit the sack.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1947-001_zpsd3847f07.jpg

Reactions: Like 10 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 29, 2014)

Nice!!!! Looks like a productive day.........

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jun 29, 2014)

Nice work!

I can relate...I recently had 10 knives to hand-sand in a row. I had so many blisters and raw spots, wasn't sure I'd be able to use them again for a while.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jun 29, 2014)

What kind of finish are you applying? Btw great work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 29, 2014)

U were in the zone ! U will be dreaming of turning calls all night long lol. Nice work !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 30, 2014)

I haven't heard that song in years!

Nice productive day you had there.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BrentWin (Jun 30, 2014)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> What kind of finish are you applying? Btw great work!



I use a 50/50 mix of Urethane Spar and mineral spirits for about all of my calls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bearmanric (Jun 30, 2014)

Looking good. Rick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jun 30, 2014)

Wow bet they are sore. Great day in my book! hope your lungs are in good shape!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

